# My DeviantArt



## WeirdMisty (Dec 31, 2006)

So I have a DeviantArt account... there's not really much on it yet, but I'm getting there ^^ Anyways, if I could get some feedback on my work, it'd be really appreciated. Either post here or on the pics... doesn't matter which.

Thanks!

EDIT: guess it'd help to post a link... http://pdonkeh.deviantart.com


----------

